# buble counter liquid



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

I have pressurized co2 and its starting to annoy me to always add water on my bubble counter. Wondering if everybody else have the same issue. Is there a better liquid safe to use as an alternate that won't evaporate as quickly?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*liquid*

i have read that mineral oil but i think that u need to have it 1/3 filled


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Mineral oil or glycerin work.


----------

